# New To Shepherds



## AndreaC (Mar 31, 2008)

So a couple weeks ago I posted a topic asking about your opinions on how much German Shepherds shed as we were considering getting a shepherd. Well, anyway, we ended up finding an older pup that we absolutly love!! She's almost 7 months old and we have had her for 5 days now. WOW, they are fantastic!!! She is exactly what we were looking for. She's great with the kids and very smart. She's not too hyper and very well behaved. I'd post a picture of her if I could figure it out.







Anyway, she is registered with the Canadian Kennel Club. I don't know anything about german shepherd lines. Maybe you could shed some insight if any of the dogs in her pedigree you recognize. 

Her sire is Immo Vom Stanglberg. His sire is VA - Pakros d' Ulmental and dam is V - Domenica vom Stanglberg.

Our pups dam is Canisphere's One in A Million, and her sire is Sasko Vom Canisphere. Her dam is Casha Vom Wildrosenland.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I can't help shed any light but wanted to say........Congratulations on your new addition!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats on the new addition!









Looking up the parents/grandparents on pedigreedatabase, it appears she's all West German showlines.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not expert, but there's some beautiful west German show line dogs in her pedigree! Congrats! I'm a huge fan of getting older pups/adults.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I know absolutely nothing about bloodlines so cant help ya there. I have 2 shepherds and one sheds terrible and the other doesnt so I guess I am not much help...sorry... for how to post pictures go to the monthly photo contest and there is a post on how to post pictures. Good luck and welcome


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I like adopting or rescuing older pups also.
Have a great time with her!!!
Cant wait to see some pictures of her!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Cant wait to see her pics!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

The most important things that are a must when you own a shepherd and belong to this site.

A Camera and best vacuum you can find!!! congrats on your puppy and welcome to the party!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Canisphere is a great kennel in Canada from what I've learned  Congratulations on your new baby ^_^


----------



## AndreaC (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the congrats!! And thanks for the info about her pedigree. One more question about that. In a video on YouTube of her grandfather, Pakros, it has this behind his name:

" VA 1 SIEGER SHOW ALEMAN 2007 " What does this mean? 

And since I havn't figured out how to post on this forum yet, here's a link to another that I posted pictures on

http://www.islandhorsesforum.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=25969








<------that is so cool!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

She is a real beauty! Congrats to you and your family.

I know that the "VA 1 SIEGER SHOW ALEMAN 2007" is a really good thing. lol But that is all I know.


----------



## Catherine Thompson (Mar 8, 2010)

Sasko Vom Canisphere is my dog's sire. I bought her in 2005 from Canisphere Kennels.


----------



## Catherine Thompson (Mar 8, 2010)

The jury is still out on Canisphere Kennel. This is the second dog I've had. The first one was American bred but a female from Canisphere. My female (also related to Sasko) died suddenly 6 1/2 years old...The dog I have now is dysplastic...lifetime guarantee...we'll see. I opted to not have a 3rd dog from there. Why do breeders line breed?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is soo cute!

I wish I knew if my dog had a good pedigree.lolI don't know anything except her dad wa full bed GSD and her mom was a 1/2 GSD half something.But alot say her and Tanner look full.lol So I am starting to think she is full.lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's beautiful! It's nice getting an older dog isn't it!???


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats! And i'll help you put some of your pics on here. 




























Such a good looking girl and I like her name,lol .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome to the world of German Shepherds.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pakros was World Sieger at the Sieger show in Germany in 2007, which is the top German showline dog of that year. It is kind of like the Grand Victor in the US, only the dogs have to be titled, breed surveyed, hip scored, etc. in the German show. 

His sire was also a world sieger, and his dam was Karma who was a siegerin -- top bitch for the year. 

On pedigree database, there is a historical VA list if you look down the left side. That will show you a list of siegers. It goes up to 2007. 

Pakros son, Vegas was world sieger in 2008 and 2009. 

So your girl has some very nice German showlines. My seven month old girl is a Vegas grand daughter, so she is a cousin once removed to your girl. Her sire was line bred 2-3 on Karma so they both have the same great grandmother. 

We're related!!!!


----------

